# Red Squirrels on Autumn Watch tonight



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Just spoken to Sam on Autumn Watch and they are including us in the first programme tonight! :gasp: 

I've sent them the videos I've taken and they've spliced it into the BBC News footage and they are going to show that film in the main programme. 

Then in the "Unsprung" programme after that they are doing a Skype interview with me - only 3 minutes, thank goodness :roll:, but they want the squirrels on me at that time. I told her chance would be a fine thing, cos as soon as they come out of the cage now, they run manically everywhere. Doing a trial run last night to make sure the Skype was Ok, I carried them all in half asleep and within 30 seconds they were on my shoulder then they were up the curtains and on top of the wardrobes and long gone! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Hahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait.

What do they say?.............................'never work with children & animals!'

Good luck!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Hahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait.
> 
> What do they say?.............................'never work with children & animals!'
> 
> Good luck!


You have no idea how true that is!!

And thank you - I think I'll need all the luck i can get to even get them on camera tonight!!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

great!!!!

the squees were excellent and you were very very good. :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you! :grin1:

They were desperate for me to take the 4 kittens down to Bristol for the live show and tried twice to persuade me, but that would have been just too stressful for them having to undertake such a long journey and an overnight hotel stay and I just wasn't prepared to risk it. 

Imagine if they'd got stressed by it all and maybe even one of them died - I'd have felt so guilty and of course I feel under a lot of pressure, especially because of all the publicity they've had, to make sure all 4 survive.

It was interesting even comparing them on the BBC News footage taken 2 weeks ago and now. Now they look like miniature squirrels, not babies.


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

We were roaring with laughter here!! Well done!!you all were fab!!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

We watched it here too...

And the interview was great, very well done.:no1:


----------



## canth (Sep 23, 2009)

we watched it too, well done you xx


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Ooh! Could you let me know how many minutes in it was? (it's on iPlayer)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

About 16 minutes.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

I was watching Autumnwatch and then saw you and thought "Is that Feorag and her 4 reds?" hahaha I remember reading your thread about them a few weeks back so it was a nice surprise to see you on the show


----------

